# Hey fire, more ghetto talk for you to learn.. lol



## gr81 (Dec 30, 2003)

I just thought it would be funny to post this for ya since we haven't had a lesson in a while. Its always nice to understand what I am saying, yes. 

1) Five O, Fifty, One Time: Police. 
2) Balla: Rich Ass Nigga In Da Game. 
3) Blood: Means Black Man, Homey, Partna Folks, Not Gang Related. 
4) Bootsy: Hella Weak. 
5) Briddy: Female Stank Bitch. 
6) Bubble: To Come Up, Make Hella Scratch. 
7) Bundle: Stash Of Crack Or Weed, Any Kind Of Drug For Sale. 
8) Busta Brown: Niggas Dat Hang Around And Ain't Even Wanted (Fake Plastic Ass Nigga). 
9) Chewy's: Blunts Wit Powdered Coke In It. 
10) Crackola: Crack Cream/ Ice Cream, Crack, Dope, Etc. 
11) Creamy: The Best Crack. 
12) Da Land: Gettin' High, In A Car Wit Da Windows Rolled Up. 
13) Dangle Roll: Jankie Ass Shot, Fa Sho' Shot, Slick Ass Crap Shot, Guaranteed To Hit 40 Point. 14) Dank: Bomb Ass Bomb Weed, Da Choker. 
15) Fedy: Coming Hella Tight Or Federal. 
16) Flashin: Trippin, Off Stupid Shit. 
17) Gats: Guns, Derived From Gatlin Gun. 
18) Greeny: The Best Weed. 
19) Hamps: Hav-A-Tampa Cigars. 
20) Hit Me: Call Me On My Pager. 
21) Hooptie: Under Car, Bucket, Raggedy Ass Ride. 
22) Hoordie: Tear Shit Up Or Cappin' On Niggas. 
23) Hopola: Hop Or Girl.
24) Ice Cream Man: Crack Dealer. 
25) Jankie: Weak Shit. 
26) Leens: Mescaline Tablets, A High Tool. 
27) Licks: Robbery, Crap Hits. 
28) Playa' Hata': Somebody Dat Down Grade You To Get Some Pussy Or To Get What Dey Want. 
29) Rigg Up: Scandalous Ass Situation. 
30) Scrilla: Money, Scratch, Loof. 
31) Shista/Gaffla/Dangler: Theif, Con Artist, Record Companies, Producers, Managers. 
32) Sideways: Gone, I'm Outta Here. 
33) Stackola: Stacking Money. 
34) Stank Ho: Dirty Ass Bitch Dat Fuck All Ya Partnas. 
35) Swindle: Trick Somebody Out Of Their Cash Or Bundle. 
36) Zips: Ounces Of Any Drugs.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks gr81  
i like when you talk dirty to me 
btw how r u doing? pm me.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 30, 2003)

u got some kind of pocket dictionary u take with u A?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 30, 2003)

LMAO I'm printing this out


----------



## gr81 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> u got some kind of pocket dictionary u take with u A?



its all in tha head men bro


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 30, 2003)

Speakin of balla, where has Mikhal been lately?  Guy is MIA or what?


----------



## gr81 (Dec 30, 2003)

he is spending alot of time at his pure advantage forums, and I think he is getting ready for a fight coming up. Yeah I haven't seen him post here in a bit either


----------

